# Comet Neowise Saturday night



## Terry D (Jul 20, 2020)

A guy's gotta do something before dark, right?


----------



## Terry D (Sep 7, 2020)

Where did the photos go?


----------



## Gumby (Sep 7, 2020)

Strange. If I hit edit post on your post I see a long string of image code, but no images.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm sad there are still no photos in this thread. Stoopid photo gremlins.


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 9, 2020)

Tiamat said:


> I'm sad there are still no photos in this thread. Stoopid photo gremlins.



silly gremlins,
comets ALWAYS swing back 'round.
jussayin'


----------



## Terry D (Sep 10, 2020)

Let's try again


----------



## TheManx (Sep 10, 2020)

Hah. There they are. Well, worth the wait...


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 12, 2020)

Spectacular photos, Terry. Glad I decided to take another peek at this thread.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 12, 2020)

Wow!


----------

